# La Pav Europiccola user guide?



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Does one exist.

Perhaps I'm being dense but I can't find a user guide anywhere.

I've watched a few You tube videos but there are some things I'm not clear on.

How much water should you put in the tank? Fill to brim or just to top of sight glass.

When I turn it on from cold should I put it on I or II.

How do I know when it's ready to brew?

So many questions?

I'm sure there is going to be plenty more. I'm sure everyone who has bought their first Lever machine has similar questions so I'm assuming someone must have done an idiots guide before.

Thanks.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

GrowlingDog said:


> Does one exist.
> 
> Perhaps I'm being dense but I can't find a user guide anywhere.
> 
> ...


Hi.

Some research on this forum for "La Pavoni" will answer most of your questions.

But I'll answer the ones you have.

- fill to just below the top of the site glass. If you fill up to the brim, water will come out of the safety valve.

- I or II: you can travel 20 miles on a fast road in 2nd gear or at full speed. II means more power, so on II it will heat up faster. Then you can keep on I to manage temperature or II if you want steam.

- it seems you have an older model. You don't specify whether you have a pressure gauge. It's ready to brew when the group reaches temperature.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks for your response.

I will keep reading the forums for tips and tricks, and endeavour to keep improving my coffee.


----------



## IZ2018 (Jan 16, 2018)

I found this really helpful. Have a look below and check out the link http://tiny.cc/bna68y

Your machine has two heating coils, for low heat only one turns on (red switch on) for high heat both coils are powered up (both switches are turned on.)

This machine is one the most grind sensitive of the espresso machines out there. Assuming you have a quality grinder the grind should adjusted until it's just right.

When you hear that loud raquet at the steam release valve open the steam wand for a few seconds to release any possible false pressure and then close it again. Let the pressure build up again (Loud Raquet) it's now time to switch the machine to low quickly. At that time your boiler has reached ~ 0.7 bar of pressure and the clock is now ticking. You have little time before your machine reaches coffee scorching temeratures.

Pull a blank shot into your espresso cup to preaheat it and the portafilter, then take out your portafilter, dry it, load the grinds, tamp, lock it in. Lift your lever up and preinfuse the coffee by holding it up for about 7 to 10 seconds then begin your slow pull of the lever down.

Sometimes air gets in and you may to pull the lever up again after about 1/2 a pull to get more water into the coffee. You will know this if you do not feel any resistance at all for half your pull.

After your first shot of espresso is pulled you can pull another if you quickly tamp, and load your second shot. It will be hotter.

Your third shot will likely be scorched though. The La Pavoni lever pre-millenium machine is nicknamed the one shot wonder because the first or even second shots can come out spectacular if done right but the machine quickly gets too hot afterwards to pull non scorched shots.

To steam milk I turn the machine up high both switches on.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In some respects the two switch La Pavoni is better than the later model with a pressure switch. I have one of each and tend to use the two switch one more than the pressure switch one, because it really is easier. You must NOT leave the machine while it is heating up with the two switch model, because if you forget you will likely cause serious damage by having the boiler run dry!!!!!

At any rate fill the reservoir with soft water that does not produce carbonate deposits. In my opinion if you ever have to remove carbonate deposits you should use different water. (Some may disagree with this.)

Put on the reservoir cap, be sure the steamer knob is closed, connect it to the power source, and turn on the switches. After perhaps 8 minutes steam will begin to be released from the pressure release. At this point place a porta filter without the filter basket on the group, place a cup under it and raise the handle just enough to release some water, and then lower it. This will purge the group of air, and also put hot water into the line between the reservoir and group. Now turn off the 800 watt element. The serious hissing should stop in a few seconds. Wait at least a minute, and put put the filter basket filled with coffee in the portafilter and attach it to the group. Place your espresso cup under the portafilter, and raise the handle all the way to the top. Wait from 10 to 20 seconds, different people like different times, and then pull the handle.

If it pull too hard you have ground the coffee too finely, if liquid flow forth before you pull the handle it is too coarse.

You may make more cups one after another after this.

After the last one, be sure to clean everything very well, or the first cup the next time will be very bad. Above all put a cup or ramekin over the bottom of the group with clean tap water in it, and raise the handle only about half way to draw the tap water into the base of the group. Do this a couple of times, and then lower the cup or ramekin and raise the handle until a bit of water is expelled. Now turn off and unplug the machine. Dry the "shower head" with a towel.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Fill it just below the top of the sight glass otherwise it will come out the overflow pipe.

Turn on both I and II until it starts hissing and steaming out of the steam release valve then turn II off leaving I on.

I then take the portafilter out, do a quick flush by raising the group (place a cup below), put the portafilter back in and leave to heat up. Get some temp strips if you don't have them.

Depending on the size of your basket and coffee you're using you'll probably get between 13-15g of coffee in. A good starting point is 10 second preinfuse and then pull your shot. If your pull is spongy and you're not getting much output decrease quantity of coffee you're putting in, if you're getting way too much output increase the amount of coffee grinds.

If you really must steam milk ? Turn II back on, wait for it to start hissing and froth away.

It takes a bit of practice but once you get you'll love it.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I just found this YouTube which I found really helpful. Hopefully it will help someone else in a similar situation to me.


----------

